# temp gauge location?



## acesover (Sep 15, 2008)

what do you guys think about this spot for the temp gauge. i dont want it on the front of the stove cause i think it will atract the kids attention and the sides have heat sheilds.


----------



## N/A N/A (Sep 16, 2008)

If your kids are that young, you might want to think about putting up a fence around the stove anyway. Those things could burn a child very bad.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the same setup (stove and temp gauge). My stove guy said a good place for it is about 3-4 feet up the pipe.


----------



## acesover (Sep 16, 2008)

cant put it on the pipe cause its double wall have to purchase a probe therm.  but i figured this was a good spot for the stove temp what do you thingk?


----------



## N/A N/A (Sep 16, 2008)

I would put it there for that. I have mine in the same basic place as yours. I just dont have any kind of grate over mine. It would work fine there I would think. Get yourself a probe thermometer. They dont cost that much and are very, very easy to install. Just be sure to drill your hole at least 18 inches up from your stove. The directions will tell you were to put it.


----------



## bmwbj (Sep 17, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> If your kids are that young, you might want to think about putting up a fence around the stove anyway. Those things could burn a child very bad.



Please put a gate around your stove...My son, when he was 3 tried to climb up our stove when the stove to temp was about 600 to 700 on top.  We had about 8 people in the room at the time.  It can happen sooooo quickly
that it becomes toooooo late.  After many visits to the hospital for skin work, and 22 years later, he still has
very sensitive hands to warm water.

Please protect the little guys


----------



## Tfin (Sep 17, 2008)

acesover said:
			
		

> what do you guys think about this spot for the temp gauge. i dont want it on the front of the stove cause i think it will atract the kids attention and the sides have heat sheilds.



GOOD LORD.....OF ALL PLACES, DON'T PUT IT THERE!

Just kidding......that should be fine.   ;-P


----------



## acesover (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks guys me and the wife are looking at different kinds of gates and things to place in front,  what do yous think about the tri fold screens for the fire places? ive been leaning towards some thing like that?


----------



## N/A N/A (Sep 18, 2008)

acesover said:
			
		

> thanks guys me and the wife are looking at different kinds of gates and things to place in front, what do yous think about the tri fold screens for the fire places? ive been leaning towards some thing like that?



The only thing with those, I would be worried that if the children are playing around or trip and fall, they will not provide any kind of support and they would push it right over making it useless. I had a child on the way, and I was looking into that black household railing for like around steps and such. From what I can remember, its not all that expensive and you could fasten it to some kind of stable platform to keep it from being pushed over. That is if you dont want to screw it right to your floor and walls. You can get it at any big box stores like Lowes exc. Thats a great idea your looking into this. 500 to 700 degrees will burn a child's hands to the bone in seconds. I have seen children burned that bad before and I still have bad dreams about it. I could not imagine if they were my own. Its just not worth the risk.


----------



## acesover (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks ill have to look in to somthing like that good idea. thanks


----------



## Joey Jones (Oct 9, 2008)

I have that same stove thermostat and the directions that came with it say put it 18" above the stove, but I just have it setting on the stove top. I also have double wall stove pipe so I did invest in a probe thermometer for about $25.This is located 18" up from the stove and drilled into the double wall pipe. I have both these thermometers on my woodstove and rely for proper burning on the probe thermometer. There is always a 200-300 degree difference between the 2 thermometers. A regular magnetic thermometer is not meant to go on the surface of the stove , but about 18" up the single wall stove pipe. When located on the stove it will give erroneous reading of a burning too hot nature. This will entice you to lower the draft and drop the stove's temp...Then you will be burning in the creosote creating too cool zone.


----------

